# Rolling stock decal questions???



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Are all replacement decals water slide style? Or are there any companies who make a dry rub transfer style decals.. Because I come from a prop building background, and not go he rude but water slides suck compared to dry rub transfer.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The only dry rubs i have seen are for buildings. It is a lot of work to get the water slide to look good.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Southern said:


> The only dry rubs i have seen are for buildings. It is a lot of work to get the water slide to look good.


Yeah that's why I was hoping there was a company who produced the dry rubs.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

https://www.google.com/#q=model+railroad+dry+transfer+lettering&tbm=shop


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Golfer!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can search on e bay for dry transfers too if you want.
Sometimes I find them cheaper in price there. And all kinds of different styles of lettering and numbering are available.
There are all kinds, I have seen dry transfers made in old signs that you could add to the sides of buildings also.

I think I have also seen road signs that were dry transfer there.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Walthers has them


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

http://cdslettering.com


----------

